# HELP!! Spaz attacks



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Help!! My poor buddy is having spaz attacks every minute and it lasts about 1-2 minutes and then it will stop and he will just float at the top. He is very light colourd now with stress lines down his sides! I'm so freaked out!! This happend right after i finished putting the gravel back into his tank cause he just recovered from ich. Now he is swimming franticly up and down side to side and side ways scraping along the gravel. He is also jumping a little bit out of the water a little. This is really freaking me out!! PLEASE HELP MY LITTLE GUY


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Did you just do a water change?
Do you have a heater?
From personal experience I've learned that bettas start to spaz when they're in shock from fluctuating water temperature.
What I would do is just to cover up the tank with a towel to reduce stress.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Often with this type of behavior the first thing you want to rule out is the environment-especially since you just made changes to his tank.

I would move him to another fish safe container with different dechlorinated water of like temp and see if this helps.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Not today but i did one yesterday and he was fine. But today after i added the gravel he started spazzing like the tasmanian devil from bugs bunny. Up and down side to side. Hes even jumping out of the water a little and scraping himself against the side of the tank and rocks at the bottom. Is this cause his ich isnt fully gone or something else?!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

alright


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright i just changed him into one of those tiny marine betta tanks and is still spazing a little bit but most of his spazzing has stoped! yay... i think.. how long does he have to stay in that tiny thinig??


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Until its completely stopped or until you figue out what is actually going on, I would assume?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What is the new substrate you added and is this the same gravel that you used before you removed it to treat for ich?
If so, di you use enough dechlorinator and match the temp

When you added the gravel was he in the tank or did you remove him and add him back after the gravel?

What kind of dechlorinator are you using and do you have a filter

During treatment what kind of water changes did you make..how much and how often


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

The gravel is different and yes i took him out before i put the gravel in. 
I do not have a filter or heater.
During the treatment i did 50-100% water changes every three days or so.
I use stress coat as a dechlorinator.

He has now fully stoped spazzing but he is barely moving hes is at the bottom on a corner only going up for little breaths once in a while :'[


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Is the new gravel a aquarium type or from someplace else and did you rinse really good

IMO-it sounds like he may have been shocked from either a toxic something, not enough dechlorinator, heavy metals, temp related or pH shock....sometimes depending on the reason the prognosis is not good, I would keep him in the QT for a few more days and make 50% daily water changes as stress free as possible, turn off lights too if you use them and keep him in a low traffic area to reduce the external stimulation
In the mean time, make some 100% daily water changes on the 5g


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

The gravel is brand new fish tank gravel that i soaked in boiled water then cold water then warm water and then washed in cold water very well!


----------

